# ISDN Online und doch nicht Online ?



## DFrank (15. Oktober 2003)

Hallo erstmal ich bin neu hier !
Habe zwar mal grob überflogen konnte aber zu dem Thema nichts konkretes finden deshalb sorry sollte das schon einmal Diskutiert worden sein.
Ich bin vor ca 10 Wochen umgezogen und habe jetzt leider nur noch ISDN (vorher DSL) aber hier ist DSL nicht zu bekommen 
Nun zu meinem Problem.
Am Anfang war eigentlich alles Normal doch die letzten 6 Wochen tritt immer wieder in völlig unregelmässigen Abständen folgendes Phänomen auf.
Ich starte meine DFÜ-Verbindung und die wird auch Augenscheinlich korrekt ausgeführt (Symbol in der Taskleiste) aber trotzdem kann ich überhauptkeinen Onlinedienst beanspruchen (kein E-Mail abrufen kein Seitenaufbau).Trenne ich die DFÜ-Verdindung und starte sie neu kommt öfters die Meldung "es konnte keine verbindung zum Remoutecontroler aufgebaut werden".Oder die DFÜ-Verbindung kommt zu stande und alles funktioniert wunderbar aber nach unregelmässigen Abständen habe ich des öfteren totale Übertragungsausfälle.Will damit sagen das sind nicht nur laggs sondern dann geht mal ne Minute überhauptnichts bis sich die Sache beruhigt und es wieder ne Zeitlang alles geht aber dann wieder von vorne anfängt.
Ich habe in einem anderen Forum (http://www.onlinekosten.de) auch darüber gelesen und da wird behauptet das es an T-Online liegen würde.T-Online wiederum behauptet von ihrer Seite her bestünde kein Problem und meine Leitung wäre auch in Ordnung.
Ich wäre sehr sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand bei diesem Problem irgendwie behilflich sein könnte oder das sich wenigstens hier Leute melden die daselbe Problem haben !
Hier noch einige Angaben :
1 x Windows XP Professional
1 x Windows 98 SE 
Das Problem tritt bei beiden Betriebssystemen auf wobei ich für beide Systeme jeweils eine eigene Festplatte verwende die NIE gleichzeitig im Computer sind !
1 x Fritzcard pci
1 x Teledat x120 usb
Habe beide Modems ohne Erfolg getestet.
Neuste Treiber von AVM für Fritzcard,neuste Treiber von T-Online für Teledat x120.
Benutze NICHT mehr den ISDN-Speedmanager also stehen bei den DFÜ-Verbindungen jeweils die Treiber des Herstellers drinne und nicht "T-Online Dynamik ISDN".Es ist keine Onlinesoftware von T-Online installiert auch kein Fritz!Web oder sowas.
Habe auch schonmal den cFOS-Treiber ausprobiert der aber auch nichts brachte.
Mein Vorwahlbereich ist 0277 falls jemand aus der selben Gegend das gleiche Problem hat.

MfG ein gebeutelter ISDN-User


----------



## sindykate (11. Januar 2004)

Hallo, ich kenne das Problem auch!
Jetzt bin ich froh das einer das gleiche problem hat!
Ich dachte das wäre ein Hardware problem!
Ich hatte mal die norten firewall deinstalliert und dann gings.
Wird wohl damit zu tun haben! 
aber nach eine zeitlang ging es wieder nicht!

Hast du eine firewall

oder hast du das problem schon gefunden!

cya sindykate


----------

